# Eheim Leaking



## raindrop1008 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a 6 years old Eheim 2028, every time I unplug the power, it leaks. Any member has similar problem and solution?


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

sounds like the head gasket to me. Over time,the gasket will compress and not seal well.... I usually just e-bay a new gasket and call it good.

also, given the age of the filter, you may also want into ordering a spare impeller to keep @ home


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

is the main seal replace it and make sure u lube it before you change the gasket


----------



## raindrop1008 (Jun 12, 2010)

Replaced the gasket and o ring, no more leaks.


----------

